# Baptists & Presbyterians Usergroups are now "Self-Joinable"



## Semper Fidelis

I was working on the board today and decided that it makes more sense to make the Baptists and Presbyterians groups "self-joinable".

If you desire to join one of these groups then it's in your settings: https://www.puritanboard.com/account/join-user-groups

Join one or another and do not lurk on either forum. I'm going to make it an "honor code" kind of thing but we can check to see if someone is abusing this. I don't really expect that Baptists or Presbyterians will say anything that could not be said in public but it is good to have an audience of like-minded folks without having to worry about curious lurkers.

I implemented this to remove an adminstrative and moderating burden because it will also be the permissions that control whether or not you can participate in the respective Chat Groups by the same name.

By the way, if you're Dutch Reformed then, for the purposes of this board, you're a "presbyterian".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LaurenC

I do read many posts via tapatalk, but at the moment In online via my computer. Can you explain what you mean by "join one or the other?" because I only see ONE link and I do search topics for both sides, so not sure what defines lurking ;D but thanks for any clarification you can post! <3


----------



## LaurenC

oh i see the one link led to a list, sorry, but still , only join one, or read one?


----------



## LaurenC

Sorry this will be the last one, I must be really blind but I joined the Baptist one, and I see how the link now says "leave group" instead of Join group, but where do I click to actually ENTER and view the group --clicked all around and nothing highlighted , looked in forums, ...dont see a "groups" section - ayayayay!!!- Signing off, from the "boards for Dummies" user, aka Lauren  haha


----------



## py3ak

Lauren, the way it works is that there's an area of the board where only Baptists should answer, and a similar area for Presbyterians. You can participate in ONE of those, by joining the relevant user group as Rich outlined above. Since you mentioned joining the Baptist user group, that part of the Board is here:

https://www.puritanboard.com/forums/baptist-forum.113/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Post Tenebras

I guess I need to post more before I have permission to join any groups. I align with paedobaptist presbyterians but my current home church is technically reformed baptist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell

You don't have to be called to the Presbyterian board, then wait for the majority committee report?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edward

Post Tenebras said:


> I guess I need to post more before I have permission to join any groups.



Access to some areas of the board do require one to have established a track record.


----------



## LaurenC

py3ak said:


> Lauren, the way it works is that there's an area of the board where only Baptists should answer, and a similar area for Presbyterians. You can participate in ONE of those, by joining the relevant user group as Rich outlined above. Since you mentioned joining the Baptist user group, that part of the Board is here:
> 
> https://www.puritanboard.com/forums/baptist-forum.113/


Thank you for explaining. I think I did Join one but on my homepage there is no or I don't know where it is so I will use this link that you just posted in your comment thanks again 

And I don't know if I ever wrote to you but last time this year I went to Iceland for the month of October and was able to have a few worship nights that were very tiny, still was a wonderful experience, and also spontaneously stopped into a few retirement and nursing homes where they allowed me to play for the people in the home and even some of the nurses listened in that was quite an experience. One of them knew a pastor that I knew in Reykjavik and might have ended up back at that church but anyway it was quite an adventure and thank you so much for all of your encouragement last year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## LaurenC

LaurenC said:


> Thank you for explaining. I think I did Join one but on my homepage there is no or I don't know where it is so I will use this link that you just posted in your comment thanks again
> 
> And I don't know if I ever wrote to you but last time this year I went to Iceland for the month of October and was able to have a few worship nights that were very tiny, still was a wonderful experience, and also spontaneously stopped into a few retirement and nursing homes where they allowed me to play for the people in the home and even some of the nurses listened in that was quite an experience. One of them knew a pastor that I knew in Reykjavik and might have ended up back at that church but anyway it was quite an adventure and thank you so much for all of your encouragement last year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Quick note, I clicked on that link and it went to something that said the Christian walk and Family Forum but did not say the Baptist group so anyway don't know if that link LED somewhere else but thank you for your responses regardless!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## py3ak

I'm glad to hear you had an enjoyable time in Iceland!

I'm afraid I can't duplicate the misdirect when I click on the link (it makes me log in again, but takes me straight to the Baptist forum [which I can see in spite of not being in the usergroup because I am an administrator]), so I'm not sure what else to suggest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward

LaurenC said:


> Quick note, I clicked on that link and it went to something that said the Christian walk and Family Forum but did not say the Baptist group so anyway don't know if that link LED somewhere else but thank you for your responses regardless!!!



Rich's link at the top of the page took me to where I needed to be to make a selection. (I, of course, picked Presbyterian.) Maybe the problem is that you are a Baptist going to a Presbyterian church and Google/Apple/Amazon/Microsoft/NSA have you classified as a Presbyterian in their master database.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## LaurenC

Edward said:


> Rich's link at the top of the page took me to where I needed to be to make a selection. (I, of course, picked Presbyterian.) Maybe the problem is that you are a Baptist going to a Presbyterian church and Google/Apple/Amazon/Microsoft/NSA have you classified as a Presbyterian in their master database.


Haha that's funny  well I don't know what it is about the puritanboard either through my computer or this app there's so many sections and subsections and it's just very busy looking and I'm not able to find things. But especially through this Tapatalk app, navigating is just not user-friendly to me, and I searched in a few different places, so although I signed up and apparently joined the back to his group I cannot find it but no big deal someday Maybe I'll get a notification for it and that's the way I'll be able to find it, that's actually how it's happened in the past with things that don't even appear until someone else post and then I get a notification.

I sound like a moron but I'm usually pretty good about navigating websites and using the internet so I don't know why this is not very user-friendly to me. Does anyone else feel this way?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward

LaurenC said:


> and I searched in a few different places, so although I signed up and apparently joined the back to his group I cannot find it but no big deal someday Maybe I'll get a notification for it and that's the way I'll be able to find it



I don't use Tapatalk (the browser on my Kindle works fine for my needs, and it's free). 

To find it in a browser:
Click on *Forums* at the top of the page. 
Scroll down to *Members Only*
Presbyterians are 5th, Baptists are 6th below *Deacons Only*
It may be bold if you have unread posts, it will be marked "Private" if you aren't registered for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LaurenC

Edward said:


> I don't use Tapatalk (the browser on my Kindle works fine for my needs, and it's free).
> 
> To find it in a browser:
> Click on *Forums* at the top of the page.
> Scroll down to *Members Only*
> Presbyterians are 5th, Baptists are 6th below *Deacons Only*
> It may be bold if you have unread posts, it will be marked "Private" if you aren't registered for it.


Thank you I will also try this!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dachaser

Edward said:


> Access to some areas of the board do require one to have established a track record.


How long of one, as I still cannot join?


----------



## NaphtaliPress

26 posts; your 2160 beyond that. If you are saying you cannot join the Baptist users group; you are already a member. So it won't show up at the link in the OP as an option.


Dachaser said:


> How long of one, as I still cannot join?


----------



## Dachaser

NaphtaliPress said:


> 26 posts; your 2160 beyond that. If you are saying you cannot join the Baptist users group; you are already a member. So it won't show up at the link in the OP as an option.


Thanks for the information.


----------



## LaurenC

Edward said:


> I don't use Tapatalk (the browser on my Kindle works fine for my needs, and it's free).
> 
> To find it in a browser:
> Click on *Forums* at the top of the page.
> Scroll down to *Members Only*
> Presbyterians are 5th, Baptists are 6th below *Deacons Only*
> It may be bold if you have unread posts, it will be marked "Private" if you aren't registered for it.




YAY!!!! through a real computer (not phone or tapatalk) it DID WORK, just as your described - THANKS!!! Enjoy tomorrow as you celebrate our great and mighty God!


----------



## Post Tenebras

This is my 26th post. Maybe now I can join user groups and see hidden content.


----------



## Post Tenebras

Nope, still "insufficient permission."


----------



## Susan777

Post Tenebras said:


> Nope, still "insufficient permission."


I have the same problem. Doesn’t seem to be self-joinable for me.


----------



## Edward

Susan777 said:


> I have the same problem. Doesn’t seem to be self-joinable for me.



You only have 20 posts....


----------



## py3ak

Post Tenebras said:


> Nope, still "insufficient permission."



Scott, in your case the disjunction between your views and your church's view (referenced in post #6 above) means it will take a bit longer than usual.



Susan777 said:


> I have the same problem. Doesn’t seem to be self-joinable for me.



Susan, in your case after a few more posts you should be able to go to the link in the first post and join the Presbyterian group.


----------



## Susan777

Edward said:


> You only have 20 posts....


Ok that explains it. Thanks.


----------



## Edward

Susan777 said:


> Ok that explains it.



Or maybe not.


----------



## Susan777

Edward said:


> Or maybe not.


Ack!

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Susan777

Does that count as another one?(just kidding)


----------



## Edward

Susan777 said:


> Does that count as another one?



Up to 23 . In the old days, Liking someone else's post also counted as a post. (It was a big green thumb in those days). I don't think that works any more.


----------



## Post Tenebras

I guess I'm so disjunctional I don't qualify for the politics board or the pub, either.


----------



## Edward

Post Tenebras said:


> I guess I'm so disjunctional I don't qualify for the politics board or the pub, either.



At one point I was in good standing in the men's group, but that seems to have ended. I remember the password, but it doesn't get me in.


----------

